# Относительность добра и зла



## machito (27 Ноя 2014)

— Я уже умер? — спросил человек. 
— Угу, — кивнул Демиург, не отрываясь от изучения толстой внушительной книги. — Умер. Безусловно.
Человек неуверенно переступил с ноги на ногу. 
— И что теперь? 
Демиург бросил на него быстрый взгляд и снова уткнулся в книгу. 
— Теперь тебе туда, — он не глядя указал пальцем на неприметную дверь. — Или туда,— его палец развернулся в сторону другой, точно такой же, двери. 
— А что там? — поинтересовался человек. 
— Ад, — ответил Демиург. — Или рай. По обстоятельствам. 
Человек постоял в нерешительности, переводя взгляд с одной двери на другую. 
— А-а… а мне в какую? 
— А ты сам не знаешь? — слегка приподнял бровь. 
— Ну-у, — замялся человек. — Мало ли. Куда там мне положено, по моим деяниям… 
—Хм! — Демиург заложил книгу пальцем и наконец-то посмотрел прямо на человека. — По деяниям, значит? 
— Ну да, а как же ещё? 

—Ну хорошо, хорошо, — Демиург раскрыл книгу поближе к началу и стал читать вслух. — Тут написано, что в возрасте двенадцати лет ты перевёл старушку через дорогу. Было такое? 
— Было, — кивнул человек. 
— Это добрый поступок или дурной? 
— Добрый, конечно! 
— Сейчас посмотрим… — Демиург перевернул страницу, — через пять минут эту старушку на другой улице переехал трамвай. Если бы ты не помог ей, они бы разминулись, и старушка жила бы еще лет десять. Ну, как? 
Человек ошарашенно заморгал. 
— Или вот, — Демиург раскрыл книгу в другом месте. — В возрасте двадцати трёх лет ты с группой товарищей участвовал в зверском избиении другой группы товарищей. 
— Они первые полезли! — вскинул голову человек. 
— У меня здесь написано иначе, — возразил Демиург. — И, кстати, состояние алкогольного опьянения не является смягчающим фактором. В общем, ты ни за что ни про что сломал семнадцатилетнему подростку два пальца и нос. Это хорошо или плохо? 
Человек промолчал. 
— После этого парень уже не мог играть на скрипке, а ведь подавал большие надежды. Ты ему загубил карьеру. 
— Я нечаянно, — пробубнил человек. 
— Само собой, — кивнул Демиург. — К слову сказать, мальчик с детства ненавидел эту скрипку. После вашей встречи он решил заняться боксом, чтобы уметь постоять за себя, и со временем стал чемпионом мира. Продолжим? 
Демиург перевернул еще несколько страниц. 
— Изнасилование — хорошо или плохо? 
— Но я же… 
— Этот ребёнок стал замечательным врачом и спас сотни жизней. Хорошо или плохо? 
— Ну, наверное… 
— Среди этих жизней была и принадлежащая маньяку-убийце. Плохо или хорошо?
— Но ведь… 
— А маньяк-убийца вскоре зарежет беременную женщину, которая могла бы стать матерью великого учёного! Хорошо? Плохо? 
— Но… 
— Этот великий учёный, если бы ему дали родиться, должен был изобрести бомбу, способную выжечь половину континента. Плохо? Или хорошо? 
— Но я же не мог всего этого знать! — выкрикнул человек. 
— Само собой, — согласился. — Или вот, например, на странице 246 — ты наступил на бабочку! 
— А из этого-то что вышло?! 
Демиург молча развернул книгу к человеку и показал пальцем. Человек прочел, и волосы зашевелились у него на голове. 
— Какой кошмар, — прошептал он. 
— Но если бы ты её не раздавил, случилось бы вот это, — Бог показал пальцем на другой абзац. Человек глянул и судорожно сглотнул. 
— Выходит… я спас мир? 
— Да, четыре раза, — подтвердил Демиург. — Раздавив бабочку, толкнув старичка, предав товарища и украв у бабушки кошелёк. Каждый раз мир находился на грани катастрофы, но твоими стараниями выкарабкался. 
— А-а… — человек на секунду замялся. — А вот на грань этой самой катастрофы… его тоже я?.. 
— Ты, ты, не сомневайся. Дважды. Когда накормил бездомного котёнка и когда спас утопающего. 
У человека подкосились колени и он сел на пол. 
— Ничего не понимаю, — всхлипнул он. — Всё, что я совершил в своей жизни… чем я гордился и чего стыдился… всё наоборот, наизнанку, всё не то, чем кажется! 
— Вот поэтому было бы совершенно неправильно судить тебя по делам твоим, — наставительно произнёс Демиург.— Разве что по намерениям… но тут уж ты сам себе судья. 
Он захлопнул книжку и поставил её в шкаф, среди других таких же книг. 
— В общем, когда решишь, куда тебе, отправляйся в выбранную дверь. А у меня еще дел по горло. 
Человек поднял заплаканное лицо. 
*— Но я же не знаю, за какой из них ад, а за какой рай. 
— А это зависит от того, что ты выберешь*, — ответил Демиург.

p.s. 
Кто нибудь может обьяснить оконцовку ?


----------



## ScriptMakeR (27 Ноя 2014)

machito написал(а):


> Кто нибудь может обьяснить оконцовку ?


Я так понял, не важно, какую дверь выберешь, важно, какую участь выберешь. Т.е. дело не в двери, а в вердикте самому себе.


----------



## Drongo (28 Ноя 2014)

По оценке совести считаешь ли ты сам себя виновным или нет, не важно будет ли компромисс или нет, т.к. мысль о компромиссе подразумевает - виновен. Если где-то внутри себя есть ощущение, что несмотря на плохое - да, хорошего сделано больше, То это твой рай.


----------



## Кирилл (28 Ноя 2014)

Имхо даже когда осталось принять единственно верное решение - люди все равно ждут когда за них кто то это сделает.
А если никто ,то надежда на судьбу.
И утешение себя мыслью что вот так случилось,я не виноват.


----------



## SNS-amigo (28 Ноя 2014)

machito написал(а):


> Кто нибудь может обьяснить оконцовку ?


Смотря кто написал этот опус. Теист или атеист. 
У теиста вывод закономерен — всё предопределено.


----------



## machito (28 Ноя 2014)

SNS-amigo, я понял что написано как протест, возмущение.
Человеческий фактор, люди всегда ищут себе оправдания, 
от чего и рождаются подобные импровизации - опусы )


----------



## ScriptMakeR (28 Ноя 2014)

machito, 
Дело даже не в оправдании. Дело не в том, оправдаешь ли Ты себя, дело в том, что Ты знаешь, где-то в глубине души, Ты знаешь вердикт.


----------



## machito (28 Ноя 2014)

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Ты знаешь, где-то в глубине души, (Ты) знаешь вердикт.


 ScriptMakeR, согласен, но это (тебя) не оправдает.... 
по смыслу вышеописанного, этот человек так и останется стоять на месте и не решится войти не в одну из дверей,
(опять же человеческий фактор) имхо


----------



## ScriptMakeR (28 Ноя 2014)

machito, 
Да, согласен =Ты= надо ыло взять в скобки, или ковычки. Ведь я обращался к абстрактному =Тебе=.
А если про человека, то этот вряд ли сам зайдет, но другой вполне может и сам зайти. Люди разные бывают.


----------



## machito (28 Ноя 2014)

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> А если про человека, то этот вряд ли сам зайдет, но другой вполне может и сам зайти. Люди разные бывают.





machito написал(а):


> по смыслу вышеописанного, этот человек


это и так понятно что конкретная личность.. 


ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Ведь я обращался к абстрактному =Тебе=.


Речь идёт условно о всех людях.


----------



## Max Helper (1 Янв 2015)

Судить - самое неблагодарное дело. Неважно себя или других.


----------



## Phoenix (7 Янв 2015)




----------



## shestale (8 Янв 2015)

Phoenix, оригинально.
Да уж.., не DJ, а господь бог в его обличии, но даже он в конце понял, что если "мячик" упал, то ничего с этим лучше не делать


----------



## Phoenix (8 Янв 2015)

shestale, Или так - делай добро и убегай..


----------



## machito (10 Янв 2015)

Чтоб ничего не происходило, нужно просто сесть на стул и ничего не делать (философия)


----------



## Phoenix (11 Янв 2015)

machito написал(а):


> Чтоб ничего не происходило, нужно просто сесть на стул и ничего не делать (философия)


Это просто лень А вот что бы сделать что то, надо хоть что то сделать !
На самом деле добро всегда имеет совершенный вид - нельзя же сделать "немножко корошо".. Или вы помогли человеку, либо нет.
А вот зло имеет градации, поскольку смешивается с ложью и лукавством, мол всё относительно () - как известно добрые намерения ведут в ад.


----------



## machito (11 Янв 2015)

Phoenix написал(а):


> как известно добрые намерения ведут в ад.


шутка такая или как ?


----------



## shestale (11 Янв 2015)

machito, это такое крылатое выражение.


----------



## Theriollaria (11 Янв 2015)

Phoenix написал(а):


> На самом деле добро всегда имеет совершенный вид - нельзя же сделать "немножко корошо".. Или вы помогли человеку, либо нет.
> А вот зло имеет градации, поскольку смешивается с ложью и лукавством, мол всё относительно () - как известно добрые намерения ведут в ад.


Не соглашусь с Вами. Далеко не всегда добро сделанное одному будет добром же для других. 
Представим ситуацию. Стол. На столе 1 пирожок. За столом 3 человека. Все трое - голодные. Один схватил пирожок и отдал другому. А теперь разберем ситуацию:
Тот, кто получил пирожок -конечно доволен.
Тот кто отдал пирожок: с одной стороны -молодец, что не съел сам и отдал другому. Вроде бы благое дело? И тут вылезает куча "Но":
- почему он решил за других
- почему он дал одному а не другому?
- почему не поделил на обоих если уж хотел сделать"добро"
- почему не поделил на 3х если хотел "равенства и братства"

Причем так ситуация представляется если мы используем только те данные, что нам дали. А если копнуть глубже?
Что мы знаем про этих 3х?
- возможно тот кто схватил пирожок отдал другому как раз не был голоден
- возможно эти двое вообще друзья/родственники
- возможно единственным голодным был как раз тот кому не дали пирожок

Можно еще долго добавлять разные мысли. Вывод только один: мы можем оценивать ситуацию только с учетом известных нам данных. Причем, далеко не факт, что выводы мы сделаем правильные. Причем неправильные выводы можно сделать как при наличии полной картины (тупость, предубежденность, неверные выводы) так и от недостатка исходных данных. Так что я бы поостерегся делать выводы о добре и зле публично. 



Спойлер: Притча: Ты прав



Пришел как-то раз приятель Ходжи Насреддина посоветоваться о деле. Изложив ему все, он в конце спросил:
— Ну как? Разве я не прав?
Ходжа заметил:
— Ты прав, братец, ты прав…
На следующий день ничего не знавший об этом противник также пришел к Ходже. И он также рассказал ему дело, разумеется, в выгодном для себя свете.
— Ну, Ходжа, что ты скажешь? Разве я не прав? – воскликнул он. И ему Ходжа ответил:
— Конечно, ты прав…
Случайно жена Насреддина слышала оба эти разговора и, чтобы пристыдить мужа, воскликнула:
— Эфенди, разве могут быть правы одновременно и истец и ответчик?
Ходжа спокойно посмотрел на нее и сказал:
— Да, жена, и ты тоже права…
Истоник: https://sahajayogalive.wordpress.com/2008/04/19/pritcha_prav/





Спойлер: стихотворение Джона Годфри Сакса "Слепцы и слон":



Шесть индостанских мудрецов, учености оплот,
Решили в штудиях Слона достичь больших высот
(Забыв нелепо, что из них был каждый слеп как крот).

Вот Первый подошел к Слону, но, вдруг споткнувшись, он
Наткнулся на широкий бок, и, этим удивлен,
Воскликнул: «Смею утверждать: похож на стену Слон!».

Нащупав бивень, закричал Второй: «О, знаю я
Ответ, что выдал мне конец большого острия:
Конечно, этот дивный Слон – подобие копья!»

А Третий, к твари подойдя, и смело в руки взяв
Слоновий хобот, гибкий как пожарного рукав,
Воскликнул громко: «Этот Слон – примерно что удав!»

Четвертый твердою рукой попал в одну из ног,
И, разобравшись, объявил всем мудрецам: «Мой Бог!
Мне очевидно: Слон похож на молодой дубок!»

И Пятый, тот, кому свезло нащупать уха часть,
Сказал: «Слепейшим из слепых известна эта снасть!
Похож на опахало Слон! Клянусь, чтоб мне пропасть!»

Шестой же шарил тут и там, но как-то невпопад
На хвост наткнулся. Он тому был несказанно рад.
«Ну ясно, - крикнул он, – ваш Слон – скорей всего, канат!» 
Источник: http://bowin.livejournal.com/357453.html




PS: В оригинале было: Благими намерениями выложена дорога в ад.


----------



## Phoenix (12 Янв 2015)

В вопросе добра и зла и имеет значение справедливость. Вот у Хаджи все правы оказались, а по справедливости рассудить, то окажется что кто то из них всё же не прав.
Потому что руководствовался не справедливостью, а своими интересами. Такой человек будет прав ? Нет. Даже если он не знал, что доставит сопернику неприятность. Не знание закона не освобождает от ответственности.
Но если оба действительно по своему правы, то остаётся только примирение, то есть обоюдное признание правоты другого.
Короче это не наш случай.
По вашему получается нормальным утверждение - "я думал будет хорошо, а вышло не очень.."
Притча про слона - это тоже не уместно. Они были не только слепые, но и глупые - очевидно же что ощупывая слона они не добрались до его конца. К тому же тут опять же опускается тот факт, что слепые обладают хорошим осязанием и должны были почувствовать объём.. Не хороший пример.
Если кто то скажет что квадрат это круг - это явная ложь и никто не поверит этому. Если же ввести множество переменных, то станет возможным дискуссия и что круг при некоторых условиях станет квадратом. Например из верёвки вполне можно сделать и круг и квадрат.. Но проблема в том, что если фигура обозначена квадратом, то это только квадрат.



Theriollaria написал(а):


> Так что я бы поостерегся делать выводы о добре и зле публично.


Так вы правы.. И раз вы так считаете - не делайте этого. 
С пирожком опять же не удачный пример. Всегда кто то менее нуждается в пищи - более крепок телом и духом.


Theriollaria написал(а):


> Вывод только один: мы можем оценивать ситуацию только с учетом известных нам данных. Причем, далеко не факт, что выводы мы сделаем правильные.


Зачем тогда приводить уравнения со множеством переменных ?


----------



## Theriollaria (12 Янв 2015)

Phoenix написал(а):


> Зачем тогда приводить уравнения со множеством переменных ?


Вопрос Добра и Зла тем и проблематичен, что то, как оцениваете ситуацию Вы не значит что так есть на самом деле. Для этого были приведены и притча про Ходжу и про мудрецов да и про пирожок тоже.
Даже в притче (рассказе) про человека и Демиурга все сводится к тому, что человек должен просто выбрать дверь и войти в нее. А дальше снова вариантивность: 
-то-ли человек сам себя оценит и войдет (маловероятно т.к на дверях нет надписей а значит в любом случае 50 на 50)
-то-ли он просто выберет одну из и войдет и тут уж вопрос чисто везения 

Невозможно оценить деяния свои. То, что кажется в данный момент правильным, не всегда является таковым на самом деле. И еще более вариантов - как Ваш поступок оценивается другими. 

Как там было в анеке про блондинку и теорию вероятности?
На вопрос, каковы Ваши шансы встретить Динозавра выйдя из учебного корпуса, она ответила: "50% что встречу и столько же, что не встречу".

Мы оцениваем действия и предметы только исходя из своего предыдущего опыта (или чужого). Невозможно рассказать негру из Африки, что такое снег если он не видел снег/лед даже в холодильнике. Ну нету у него такого опыта.


----------



## Phoenix (12 Янв 2015)

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Мы оцениваем действия и предметы только исходя из своего предыдущего опыта (или чужого). Невозможно рассказать негру из Африки, что такое снег если он не видел снег/лед даже в холодильнике. Ну нету у него такого опыта.


Ды,ды,ды... (не удачный пример опять, да ?)


----------



## Theriollaria (12 Янв 2015)

Phoenix написал(а):


> Ды,ды,ды... (не удачный пример опять, да ?)


Вы не читаете что ли, когда отвечаете? Разговор был о негре из Африки который никогда не видел снега. Не любого абстрактного, а вот с конкретным условием: который НИКОГДА НЕ ВИДЕЛ СНЕГА.


----------



## Phoenix (12 Янв 2015)

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Даже в притче (рассказе) про человека и Демиурга все сводится к тому, что человек должен просто выбрать дверь и войти в нее. А дальше снова вариантивность:
> -то-ли человек сам себя оценит и войдет (маловероятно т.к на дверях нет надписей а значит в любом случае 50 на 50)
> -то-ли он просто выберет одну из и войдет и тут уж вопрос чисто везения


Вряд ли везение имеет значение. Везёт тому, кто везёт. Как говорит великий Пу!
Нет никаких фифти-фифти. Есть то, что есть. Что посеешь, то и пожнёшь. Если сеял сорняки, то глупо надеяться, что вырастет ананас.


Theriollaria написал(а):


> Невозможно оценить деяния свои. То, что кажется в данный момент правильным, не всегда является таковым на самом деле. И еще более вариантов - как Ваш поступок оценивается другими.


Невозможно нравиться всем - это правда. На счёт выбора дверей - выбирая путь в жизни, один из нескольких, как часто бывает, мы не можем до конца оценить последствий. Но это не значит, что надо об этом думать.
В какую бы дверь ты ни зашёл, там будет то, что ты хочешь (ну или то чего заслуживаешь).
Если ты знаешь, что за этой дверью плохо, то ты туда не захочешь пойти. Если ты знаешь, что там хорошо - не факт, что тебе оно по силам. Ну как говорят - хорошо там где нас нет.


----------



## Theriollaria (12 Янв 2015)

Phoenix написал(а):


> Вряд ли везение имеет значение. Везёт тому, кто везёт. Как говорит великий Пу!
> Нет никаких фифти-фифти. Есть то, что есть. Что посеешь, то и пожнёшь. Если сеял сорняки, то глупо надеяться, что вырастет ананас.


И снова Вы не читаете. Рассматривался конкретный рассказ где Демиург предложил человеку выбрать дверь. Т.к все, что мы знаем это:
1. наличие 2х дверей
2. нужно выбрать одну из
то сложно делать какие-либо выводы, т.к не знаем влияют ли поступки человека на попадание куда-либо



Phoenix написал(а):


> В какую бы дверь ты ни зашёл, там будет то, что ты хочешь (ну или то чего заслуживаешь).
> Если ты знаешь, что за этой дверью плохо, то ты туда не захочешь пойти. Если ты знаешь, что там хорошо - не факт, что тебе оно по силам. Ну как говорят - хорошо там где нас нет.


Мы можем лишь предполагать что он выберет, почему и что и з этого выйдет. Для выводов недостаточно данных.


----------



## Phoenix (12 Янв 2015)

machito написал(а):


> *— А это зависит от того, что ты выберешь*, — ответил Демиург.


Вот же решение ! Ударение на слово ЧТО. Ну то есть не в двери дело. Не место красит человека..


----------



## Theriollaria (12 Янв 2015)

Phoenix написал(а):


> Вот же решение ! Ударение на слово ЧТО. Ну то есть не в двери дело. Не место красит человека..


Предполагается, что читатель сам сделает выводы.


----------



## Phoenix (12 Янв 2015)

Не ну глупая ситуация. Если есть двери, то можно постучать и спросить - кто там. Чё он мучился.. ? 
Помните фильм Маска, как она работала ? Вот примерно так..


----------



## Theriollaria (12 Янв 2015)

Phoenix написал(а):


> Не ну глупая ситуация. Если есть двери, то можно постучать и спросить - кто там. Чё он мучился.. ?
> Помните фильм Маска, как она работала ? Вот примерно так..


Он мучился, потому что мыслил штампами. Его учили, что будут оценивать по его поступкам и от этого он попадет, в результате, в Ад или Рай.


----------



## ScriptMakeR (12 Янв 2015)

Ээ.. Я, конечно, извиняюсь, но не в холивар ли превращается данная тема?
Мне тоже есть что высказать по данному вопросу, но, как-то, в холиваре, по крайней мере сейчас, нет желания участвовать.


----------



## Theriollaria (12 Янв 2015)

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Ээ.. Я, конечно, извиняюсь, но не в холивар ли превращается данная тема?
> Мне тоже есть что высказать по данному вопросу, но, как-то, в холиваре, по крайней мере сейчас, нет желания участвовать.


Скорее обмен мнениями.


----------



## Phoenix (13 Янв 2015)

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Ээ.. Я, конечно, извиняюсь, но не в холивар ли превращается данная тема?
> Мне тоже есть что высказать по данному вопросу, но, как-то, в холиваре, по крайней мере сейчас, нет желания участвовать.


То есть, еще не превратилась, но вы всиравно не будете участвовать. Действительно на холивар смахивает..


----------



## Кирилл (14 Янв 2015)

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Ээ.. Я, конечно, извиняюсь, но не в холивар ли превращается данная тема?


Ну скажем тема в оффтопе,а вопрос относительности добра и зла крайне многогранен...общайтесь)


----------



## Phoenix (17 Мар 2015)




----------



## Phoenix (18 Мар 2015)

Вы всё еще верите в относительность чего либо..? Просто поставьте себя на место объекта относительности, так сказать. Можно быть относительно пьяным ? Можно лишь иметь определённую степень опьянения.


----------



## Phoenix (21 Сен 2016)

Прислушайся же, О человек к мудрости 
магии. 
Прислушайся к знанию забытых сил. 
Давным давно, во времена первых 
людей Началась война между тьмой и 
светом. 
Люди тогда как и сейчас были 
наполнены как тьмой так и светом; и пока в 
одних господствовала тьма, в других свет 
заполнял душу. 
Сия война очень стара, бесконечна 
борьба между тьмой и светом И ожесточенно 
ведется битва сквозь все века, При помощи 
странных сил, скрытых от человека. 
Сведущие, заполненные темнотой, 
сражаются всегда против света; но есть 
другие, наполненные блеском, 
завоевывающие ночную темень. 
Где бы ты ни находился, во все века, 
на всех планах, следует тебе знать о битве с 
ночью. 

Много веков назад Сыны Утра нисходя 
в глубь обнаружили мир наполненный ночью. 
И в то далекое время началась битва, 
вековое сражение тьмы и света. 
Многое в то время было заполнено 
тьмой, что свет всего лишь слабо сверкал в 
ночи. 
И были владыки тьмы, стремившиеся 
наполнить все их тьмой; стремившиеся 
низвергнуть других в их ночь. 
Ожесточенно сопротивлялись они, 
владыки света, ожесточенно боролись они с 
ночной темнотой. 
Стремившиеся всегда усилить узы, 
цепи, что привязывают людей к тьме ночной, 
Использовали они всегда магию темную, что 
внесли в человека силы тьмы; магию, 
окутавшую человеческую душу тьмой. 

Объединены они вместе в орден, 
БРАТЬЯ ТЬМЫ. 
И сквозь века являются они 
соперниками чад людских, Идут они всегда 
скрытно и засекречено, найденные и в то же 
время ненайденные чадами людскими. 
Всегда они обитают и работают во 
тьме прячась от света во тьме ночной. 
Тихо и тайно используют они мощь 
свою, порабощая и сковывая души людские. 
Невидимыми являются они и 
невидимыми уходят. 
Человек в невежестве своем вызывает 
ИХ с недр. 
Темен путь, которым идут ТЕМНЫЕ 
БРАТЬЯ, темен не ночной темнотою, 
блуждая по Земле идут они сквозь мечты 
людские. 
И обрели силу они с темноты для 
вызова других обитателей из недр их плана, 
путями нечистыми и незримыми людьми. 
В просторы человеческого разума 
проникли ТЕМНЫЕ БРАТЬЯ. 
И вокруг разума смыкается покров их 
ночи. 
В течении жизненного срока обитает 
душа в рабстве, скованная узами ПОКРОВА 
ночи. 
Могущественны они в запрещенном 
знании, запрещено, потому что оно есть одно 
с ночью.


----------



## Phoenix (21 Сен 2016)

"Тьма и Свет – единой природы, и отличаются только внешне, ибо каждый из них возникли из источника единого. Тьма – беспорядок.
Свет – Порядок. Тьма преобразованная – это свет Света. Это, дети мои, ваша цель в бытии; превращение тьмы в Свет."


----------



## Кирилл (21 Сен 2016)

А кто знает что такое добро.


----------



## SNS-amigo (21 Сен 2016)

Kиpилл написал(а):


> А кто знает что такое добро.


ОК. Тебе с собой или завернуть?


----------



## Phoenix (21 Сен 2016)

Kиpилл написал(а):


> А кто знает что такое добро.


Обраӡы Бɤквицы Добро :

Добрые дѣла
Прирост
Полнота и Гармония созданнаго
Целостное развитие человѣка
Устойчивая основа для Бытия
Духовный и Душевный опыт, Богатырь
Правѣдные поступки и их результаты
Обраӡы Бɤквицы Ѕѣло :

Свѣрх, очень, весьма
То что, пока не познано, не извѣдано, не понятно, не принято
Михаил Булгаков - Мастер и Маргарита (1940)
-- Множество разных людей стекается в этот город к празднику. Бывают
среди них маги, астрологи, предсказатели и убийцы, -- говорил монотонно
прокуратор, -- а попадаются и лгуны. Ты, например, лгун. Записано ясно:
подговаривал разрушить храм. Так свидетельствуют люди.
-- *Эти добрые люди,* -- заговорил арестант и, торопливо прибавив: --
игемон, -- продолжал: -- *ничему не учились и все перепутали, что я говорил.
Я вообще начинаю опасаться, что путаница эта будет продолжаться очень долгое
время. И все из-за того, что он неверно записывает за мной.*


----------



## Кирилл (22 Сен 2016)

кажется не совсем оно...


----------



## Phoenix (22 Сен 2016)

Kиpилл написал(а):


> кажется не совсем оно...


Ну так поделись своим вИдением.


----------



## Кирилл (22 Сен 2016)

У меня нет видения.
Мне интересно,что люди считают добром.
Вот ты например)


----------



## Phoenix (22 Сен 2016)

Kиpилл написал(а):


> У меня нет видения.
> Мне интересно,что люди считают добром.
> Вот ты например)


А давай так - я о добре, а ты о зле ?


----------



## Phoenix (23 Сен 2016)

Профессор в университете задал своим студентам такой вопрос:
— Все, что существует, создано Богом? И если Бог создал все, значит, Бог создал зло, раз оно существует. Согласно тому принципу, что наши дела определяют нас самих, значит, Бог есть зло.
Все притихли, услышав такие выводы. Тогда один студент встал и спросил:
— Могу я задать Вам вопрос, профессор? Скажите, а холод существует?
— Что за вопрос? Конечно, существует. Тебе никогда не было холодно?
Молодой человек ответил:
— На самом деле, сэр, холода не существует. В соответствии с законами физики, то, что мы называем холодом, является отсутствием тепла. Мы изучаем тепло, а не холод. Профессор, а темнота существует?
— Конечно, существует.
— Сэр, темноты также не существует. Темнота в действительности есть отсутствие света. Мы можем изучать свет, но не темноту. Мы можем использовать призму Ньютона, чтобы разложить белый свет на множество цветов и изучать различные длины волн каждого цвета, но не можем измерить темноту. Темнота – это понятие, которое человек использует, чтобы описать, что происходит при отсутствии света. Скажите, пожалуйста, профессор, зло существует?
— Конечно, как я уже сказал. Мы видим его каждый день. Жестокость между людьми, множество преступлений и насилие по всему миру. Эти примеры являются не чем иным, как проявлением зла.
На это студент ответил:
— Зло – это просто отсутствие Бога. Оно похоже на темноту и холод – слово, созданное человеком, чтобы описать отсутствие Бога. Бог не создавал зла. Зло – это результат отсутствия в сердце человека Божественной любви. Это вроде холода, который наступает, когда нет тепла, или вроде темноты, которая наступает, когда нет света.
Говорят, имя этого студента – Альберт Эйнштейн.


----------



## shestale (23 Сен 2016)

Kиpилл написал(а):


> А кто знает что такое добро.


ИМХО, это мерило, так же как килограмм или метр и т.п.


----------



## SNS-amigo (23 Сен 2016)

Kиpилл написал(а):


> А кто знает что такое добро.


Если это был вопрос, то нужно было поставить знак вопроса.
Если вопроса нет, значит это мысли вслух: "Кто знает..."
Если это всё же вопрос, то у меня есть ответ на это.

*Всё, что делается без злости и корысти, можно считать добром (благом, хорошим делом). *


----------



## Кирилл (23 Сен 2016)

Например


----------



## machito (23 Сен 2016)

Kиpилл написал(а):


> Например


Хотел как лучше.. 
Получилось как всегда... 
=============
как то так


----------



## SNS-amigo (25 Сен 2016)

Kиpилл написал(а):


> Например


Мартышка чёй-то слаба глазами стала;
А у людей она слыхала,
Что это зло еще не так большой руки:
Лишь стоит завести Очки.
Очков с полдюжины себе она достала;
Вертит Очками так и сяк:
То к темю их прижмет, а то на хвост нанижет,
То их понюхает, то их полижет;
Очки не действуют никак.
"Тьфу ***ть! — кричит она, — и тот дурак,
Кто слушает людских всех врак:
Всё про Очки они мне наврали;
А проку на-волос нет в них".
Мартышка тут с досады и с печали
О камень так хватила их,
Что только брызги засверкали.

К несчастью, то ж бывает у людей:
Как ни полезна вещь, — цены не зная ей,
Невежда про нее свой толк все к худу клонит;
А ежели невежда познатней,
Так он ее еще и гонит.
Понятнее стало?


----------



## Phoenix (25 Сен 2016)

machito написал(а):


> Хотел как лучше..
> Получилось как всегда...
> =============


Хотел как всегда, а думал, что получится лучше..
Если бы хотел получше, то получилось бы не как всегда..


----------

